# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  Πεθανε το σκυλακι μου κ νομιζω οτι φταιω εγω γι αυτο...

## ΕΛΠΙΔΑ85

Μολις δυομιση χρονων. Πηγα στο σπιτι των γονιων μου κ σε καποια φαση πηγε ο αντρας μου να ταισει τα σκυλια. Οι ζωοτροφες βρισκονται στην αποθηκη κ καθως την ανοιξε τρυπωσε μεσα κ το σκυλακι. Δεν γνωριζα οτι οι γονεις μου ειχαν βαλει παντου ποντικοφαρμακο κ ενω ο αντρας μου το ειδε δεν σκεφτηκε οτι θα μπορουσε να το φαει! Μετα απο λιγες μερες ενφανιστηκαν τα συμπτωματα κ δεν μπορεσαμε να το σωσουμε. Νιωθω οτι φταιω γιατι πολλες φορες του πετουσα κατω μεζεδακια κ ετσι ειχε μαθει να τρωει απο κατω κ απο την αλλη σκεφτομαι αν το ειχα αφησει στο δικο μου σπιτι δεν θα ειχε συμβει τιποτα θα ζουσε τωρα κ θα ηταν υγιεστατο. Παντα οταν χτυπουσε καπου αμεσως ετρεχε στην αγκαλια μου να το προστατευσω κ τωρα που συνεβη αυτο δεν μπορουσα να το βοηθησω. Σκεφτομαι συνεχεια ποσα θα μπορουσαμε να ειχαμε ζησει ακομα μαζι! Κοντευει ενας μηνας τωρα που εγινε κ ποναω ακομα. Πειτε μου τη γνωμη σας. Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Macgyver

Ελπιδα , συμβαινουν αυτα . Ο κολλητος μου , παλια ειχε ενα τσιουαουα , και εκανε οπισθεν με ταυτοκινητο του , στο κηπο , και το πατησε . Κλαμα να δεις , και δικαιως . Παρε το συντομοτερο ενα αλλο σκυλι , ωστε να το ξεχασεις . Πολυ ειναι ενας μηνας , πρεπει νασαι πολυ ευαισθητη . Ασχημη φαση παντως , καταλαβαινω .

----------


## Remedy

το οτι ΑΝ ειχαν γινει αλλιως τα πραγματα, θα ζουσε το σκυλακι, δεν σημαινει οτι ΦΤΑΙΣ εσυ που πεθανε. ηταν ατυχημα.
ειναι το ιδιο σαν να λες, αν δεν περνουσα εκεινο το δευτερολεπτο απο τον δρομο, δεν θα με χτυπουσε το αυτοκινητο.
ΑΝ το σκεφτοταν ο ανδρας σου μιας που το ειδε το ποντικοφαρμακο, καλο θα ηταν, βεβαια... αλλα εσυ, δεν ησουν καν εκει.
και να μην του πετουσες κατω τροφες, παλι θα δοκιμαζε να φαει. θελει ειδικη εκπαιδευση το σκυλι για να μην τρωει απο κατω. δεν αρκει να μην του πετας λιχουδιες.

----------


## betelgeuse

Eλπιδα σε καταλαβαινω οσο δεν φανταζεσαι. 
Πριν λιγους μηνες πεθανε ο σκυλος μου απο φολα. Σε αντιθεση με τον δικο σου , δεν ειχε μαθει να τρωει απο κατω ουτε ηταν λιχουδης και ομως συνεβη...
Το αντιληφθηκαμε αμεσως , τον πηγαμε σε γιατρο αλλα δεν τα καταφερε.

Συμφωνω με αυτο που εγραψε η ρεμ , δεν εχει νοημα να το αναλυεις και να το επαναφερεις στο μυαλο , ουτε να μοιραζεις ευθυνες. 
Δεν συμφωνω με τον Μαγκ που σου λεει να παρεις νεο σκυλι , θεωρω πως τα ζωα ειναι αναντικαταστατα και οτι θα ηταν λαθος να παρεις ενα νεο απλα και μονο επειδη πεθανε το πρωτο. 
Προσωπικα, πιστευω πως τα κατοικιδια και ειδικα τα σκυλια ειναι πραγματικα μελη μιας οικογενειας και συντροφοι και χρειαζεται χρονος για να πενθησεις. Ασε λοιπον τον χρονο να κυλησει και θα το ξεπερασεις.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Μολις δυομιση χρονων. Πηγα στο σπιτι των γονιων μου κ σε καποια φαση πηγε ο αντρας μου να ταισει τα σκυλια. Οι ζωοτροφες βρισκονται στην αποθηκη κ καθως την ανοιξε τρυπωσε μεσα κ το σκυλακι. Δεν γνωριζα οτι οι γονεις μου ειχαν βαλει παντου ποντικοφαρμακο κ ενω ο αντρας μου το ειδε δεν σκεφτηκε οτι θα μπορουσε να το φαει! Μετα απο λιγες μερες ενφανιστηκαν τα συμπτωματα κ δεν μπορεσαμε να το σωσουμε. Νιωθω οτι φταιω γιατι πολλες φορες του πετουσα κατω μεζεδακια κ ετσι ειχε μαθει να τρωει απο κατω κ απο την αλλη σκεφτομαι αν το ειχα αφησει στο δικο μου σπιτι δεν θα ειχε συμβει τιποτα θα ζουσε τωρα κ θα ηταν υγιεστατο. Παντα οταν χτυπουσε καπου αμεσως ετρεχε στην αγκαλια μου να το προστατευσω κ τωρα που συνεβη αυτο δεν μπορουσα να το βοηθησω. Σκεφτομαι συνεχεια ποσα θα μπορουσαμε να ειχαμε ζησει ακομα μαζι! Κοντευει ενας μηνας τωρα που εγινε κ ποναω ακομα. Πειτε μου τη γνωμη σας. Ευχαριστω.


Θα συμφωνήσω με τους προλαλήσαντες ότι δεν έφταιγες εσύ...και δεν ωφελεί να σκέφτεσαι με το "αν" απλά φθείρεις τον εαυτό σου έτσι...σίγουρα δεν φανταζόσουν ότι θα συνέβαινε κάτι τέτοιο για να το εμποδίσεις οπότε άδικα ρίχνεις ευθύνες στον εαυτό σου...

----------


## Fleur

σε καταλαβαίνω οσο δεν φανταζεσαι. Πριν απο 2 μήνες έχασα τον γατούλη μου που τον είχα 10 χρόνια από λέμφωμα, εναν πολυ συνηθισμενο καρκινο στις γατες, και ακόμα αναρωτιεμαι αν τα εκανα ολα σωστά. Ειναι μερος της διαδικασιας πενθους αυτό που νιωθεις. ναι μπορεί να ζουσε το σκυλακι σου τωρα αλλά δυστυχως δεν το προλαβες, δεν εκανες κατι επιτηδες. Επισης δεν συμφωνω με την αντικαστασταση ενος ζωου αμεσα. δεν ειναι οδοντοβουρτσα για να παρεις αλλη. καθε ψυχουλα ειναι ξεχωριστη και να προσπαθησεις να την αντικαταστήσεις είναι αδικο και για σενα και για αυτή. Παρε τον χρονο σου και όταν καποιο ζωακι κερδισει την καρδια σου και παλι βαλτο στη ζωη σου.  :Smile:  θελει χρονο αλλα προς θεου μην παιρνεις τετοιο βαρος πανω σου..

----------


## Diana1982

μη στεναχωριέσαι γλυκιά μου.....ήτανε να γίνει και έγινε-και εγώ τα αγαπάω πολύ τα μουτσουκέλια ή αλλιώς σκυλάκια ή αλλιώς γατάκια.
Μπορεί η ψυχή του να είναι καλύτερα τώρα.

----------


## Vagabond

Θα σου πω το δικό μου παραδειγμα για να καταλάβεις πόσο παράλογο είναι να ρίχνεις την ευθύνη στον εαυτό σου (του αλλουνού τα βλέπουμε, τα δικά μας πιο δύκολα).
Πριν τριάμισι χρόνια, πέθανε ο γάτος μου που τον είχα από μιας εβδομάδας σκατουλάκι. Ήταν 20 ετών (υπέργηρος για γάτος). Κανά 9μηνο πριν πεθάνει, είχε πάθει καταρράχτη λόγω ηλικίας και είχε τυφλωθεί, και όταν τελικά πέθανε, ήταν από τα νεφρά του.
Δεν μπορεί κανείς να πει ότι πήγε άδικα, ή ότι δεν έζησε καλά, ίσα ίσα πήρε πολλή φροντίδα και πάρα πολλή αγάπη (και έδωσε όμως!  :Smile:  ).

Πρόσεξε τώρα πώς τρελαίνει κανείς τον εαυτό του: για τον καταρράχτη, είχαμε ρωτήσει κάποια φάση αρκετά πριν τυφλωθεί, αλλά ο κτηνίατρος μας είπε ότι όχι, δεν έχει τίποτα. Αφού λοιπόν πλέον είχε πεθάνει, ανακάλυψα μια κλινική ειδική για γάτες. Κι επειδή το μυαλό γουστάρει να μας βασανίζει μερικές φορές, μου καρφώθηκε ότι εγώ φταίω που τυφλώθηκε, που δεν βρήκα νωρίτερα την γατοκλινική που μπορεί να το προλάβαιναν και να μην περνούσε το καημένο τους τελευταίους μήνες του τυφλός, που ποιος ξέρει αν δεν έβρισκαν και τα νεφρά του εγκαίρως (ο κτηνίατρος τα έλεγχε, αλλά δεν είχε βρει πρόβλημα - γιατί βασικά δεν είχε πρόβλημα μέχρι εκείνες τις τελευταίες μέρες, από βαθιά γηρατειά πέθανε το μωρό μου) και ένα σωρό τέτοια. Το ότι πέθανε υπέργηρος στα 20, ευτυχώς με συγκράτησε από το να σκεφτώ ότι εγώ φταίω που πέθανε γενικώς, αλλιώς θα το σκεφτόμουν και αυτό.

Νιώθουμε υπεύθυνοι για τα ζωάκια μας, και καλά κάνουμε... γιαυτό όταν τους συμβεί κάτι, συναισθηματικά θεωρούμε αυτόματα υπαίτιο τον... υπεύθυνο. Δηλαδή τον εαυτό μας. Δεν είναι όμως έτσι και μόλις ξεπεράσεις το πρώτο σοκ θα το συνειδητοποιήσεις... ατυχήματα γίνονται. Μωρά και ζώα όσο και να τα προσέξεις, μπορεί να γίνει η στραβή, και δεν φταις εσύ, όσο κι αν κατόπιν εορτής και γνωρίζοντας το αποτέλεσμα ξέρεις τι σου ξέφυγε κι έγινε το κακό. 

Να διαφωνήσω και με την ιδέα να πάρεις άμεσα άλλο. Να δώσεις χρόνο στον εαυτό σου να ξεπεράσει το σοκ, να προσαρμοστείς, να ηρεμήσεις, και μετά ναι, να πάρεις άλλο. Όταν πέθανε ο γάτος μου κι έβλεπα γατιά στον δρόμο, ένα μέρος μου τα έκανε χάζι, κι ένα μέρος μου σχεδόν τα μισούσε, λες κι έφταιγαν αυτά που ζούσαν ενώ ο δικός μου πέθανε (με είχε φρικάρει αυτό στον εαυτό μου τότε). Και για μεγάλο διάστημα δεν ήθελα να πάρω άλλο ζώο, δεν ήθελα να απαγκιστρωθώ. Έπρεπε να περάσουν τρία χρόνια για να είμαι σε κατάσταση που να θυμάμαι και να μου λείπει μεν ο γάτος μου, αλλά παράλληλα να μπορώ να έχω δυο άλλα γατάκια που βρήκαμε πεταμένα όταν δεν είχαν ακόμα ανοίξει καλά καλά τα μάτια τους, και που τώρα είναι γκομενάκια, χαρούμενα και παιχνιδιάρικα  :Smile:  
Εμένα μου πήρε τόσο επειδή τον είχα 20 χρόνια και είμαι και λίγο βλαμμένος άνθρωπος, για τον καθένα είναι διαφορετικό το διάστημα. Κάποιοι ίσως όντως να χρειάζονται να ρίξουν όλη τους την φροντίδα σε ένα άλλο ζωάκι για να μαλακώσει η λύπη τους, δεν ξέρω - εσύ θα ξέρεις πότε θα είσαι έτοιμη.

Τον γάτο μου, τον πρώτο, το μωρό μου, τον κλαίω ακόμα όποτε τον σκέφτομαι, που πλέον με τα νέα μωρά, είναι πολύ συχνό. Δεν την ξεπερνάς την απώλεια αν την βιώνεις όντως ως απώλεια, απλά την διαχειρίζεσαι με τον καιρό... και κάποια στιγμή μπορείς να δώσεις αγάπη, χωρίς να νιώθεις ότι την κλέβεις από αλλού. Υπομονή.

----------


## Macgyver

Δεν υπαρχει πιο αχρηστο συναισθημα απο τις τυψεις . Τα ζωα , ουτως η αλλεως , ζουν λιγοτερο απο μας , ας το παρουμε αποφαση . 
Ατυχηματα συμβαινουν . Τι νοημα εχει το να σκεφτομασυε , και αν ειχα κανει αυτο , αν ειχα κανει το αλλο , εγινε , τελειωσε . 
Οταν πεθανε ο γατος μου , 13 ετων , λογικη ηλικια , κοιμομασταν μαζι , τον εβαλα στο λακκο , τουκανα ενα χαδι , τουπα , πιπινακο , θα τα πουμε σε μερικα χρονια , και τον σκεπασα . Καμμια βδομαδουλα ημουν καπως , αλλα μετα το ξεχασα .

----------


## ΕΛΠΙΔΑ85

Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τις απαντησεις. Σιγουρα δεν θα παρω αλλο σκυλι αμεσως. Απλα για μενα ηταν ενα τεραστιο σοκ το ειχα σαν παιδι μου κυριολεκτικα το επαιρνα παντου μαζι κ το ειχα συνεχεια αγκαλια και θεωρουσα οτι κανενας δεν με καταλαβαινε κανενας δεν με αγαπουσε οσο αυτο. Να πω οτι δεν εχω καλη σχεση με τον αντρα μου, οτι δεν μπορω να κανω παιδια, οτι δεν εχω καλη σχεση με τον μπαμπα μου μονο με τη μαμα μου ειχα κ την εχασα κ οτι δεν δουλευω. Οπως καταλαβαινετε ολα αυτα τα κενα μου τα καλυπτε αυτο το ζωακι. Ηταν ολος μου ο κοσμος οτι ειχα οτι αγαπουσα... Μου λειπει απιστευτα κ βαζω στο μυαλο μου τα χειροτερα. Και αυτο που με στεναχωρει ηταν οτι εζησε μολις 2 χρονια. Αν θα πεθαινε απο βαθια γεραματα πιστευω δεν θα στεναχωριομουν τοσο θα ελεγα εκανε τον κυκλο της ζωης του. Αλλα τοσο μικρο? Να ζησει για τοσο λιγο?

----------


## Macgyver

> Δεν συμφωνω με τον Μαγκ που σου λεει να παρεις νεο σκυλι , θεωρω πως τα ζωα ειναι αναντικαταστατα και οτι θα ηταν λαθος να παρεις ενα νεο απλα και μονο επειδη πεθανε το πρωτο. 
> .



Ουδεις αναντικαταστατος Μπετ , ειτε ζωο ειτε ανθρωπος . Απλα εγω αυτο θα εκανα .

----------


## Κύκνος

Τώρα εγώ το πάω λίγο παραπέρα αλλά αναρωτιέμαι κατά πόσο ισχύει αυτό, το "ουδείς αναντικατάστατος"...Εμένα κάθε απώλεια στη ζωή μου, είτε πρόκειται γι' άνθρωπο είτε για ζώο έχει πάρει ένα κομμάτι απ' την ψυχή μου κι αυτό δεν επιστρέφεται, δεν γεμίζει ξανά το κενό που έμεινε με το χρόνο...

----------


## Remedy

κυκνε, συμφωνω οτι καθε ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΗ απωλεια μενει μεσα μας. αλλα δεν μας ισοπεδωνει. εχει κι αλλη ψυχη, δεν παιρνει ο καθενας κατι και φευγει.. 
αν ισοπεδωνεται καποιος απο "μετριες" απωλειες, δεν φταιει η απωλεια. θελει αλλο ψαξιμο.

----------


## Κύκνος

> κυκνε, συμφωνω οτι καθε ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΗ απωλεια μενει μεσα μας. αλλα δεν μας ισοπεδωνει. εχει κι αλλη ψυχη, δεν παιρνει ο καθενας κατι και φευγει.. 
> αν ισοπεδωνεται καποιος απο "μετριες" απωλειες, δεν φταιει η απωλεια. θελει αλλο ψαξιμο.


Ναι, τώρα μιλάω πρώτα για θανάτους κοντινών ατόμων ή από ζωάκια που είχαμε αν και δεν είναι το ίδιο, κυρίως αυτό...στέκεσαι ξανά στα πόδια σου αλλά πάντα κάτι λείπει...
Κατά δεύτερον, μιλάω για χωρισμό αυτό είναι που εννοείς μέτρια απώλεια ή κατάλαβα λάθος;

----------


## Remedy

> Ναι, τώρα μιλάω πρώτα για θανάτους κοντινών ατόμων ή από ζωάκια που είχαμε αν και δεν είναι το ίδιο, κυρίως αυτό...στέκεσαι ξανά στα πόδια σου αλλά πάντα κάτι λείπει...
> Κατά δεύτερον, μιλάω για χωρισμό αυτό είναι που εννοείς μέτρια απώλεια ή κατάλαβα λάθος;


κοντινο ατομο ειναι και ο γονιος, κοντινο ειναι και ο θειος η ο παπους.
με ολους τους θανατους θλιβεσαι, αλλα δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο να ισοπεδωνεσαι και να μην μπορεις να συνερθεις ουτε μετα απο πολυ καιρο, ακομα και απο γονιο, ποσω δε μαλλον, απο παππου που πεθανε σε φυσικη ηλικια η απο πιο μακρινο συγγενη.
οι απωλειες ειναι ταυτισμενες με την ζωη.
ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΖΩΗ ΧΩΡΙς ΑΠΩΛΕΙΕΣ. ΑΡΑ ΘΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΙΣΟΠΕΔΩΜΕΝΟΙ.
και δεν ειναι ολα ασπρο- μαυρο.
αν βαφτιζει κανεις την καθε απωλεια στον κυκλο του, ως απωλεια που τον ισοπεδωνει και τον επηρρεαζει σημαντικα , χρονια μετα, χρειαζεται βοηθεια...

και για χωρισμο να μιλαμε , υπαρχει χωρισμος και ΧΩΡΙΣΜΟΣ.
αλλος ειναι ο χωρισμος απο πλατωνικη σχεση, αλλος απο ερωτικη, αλλος απο 2 μηνες σχεση, αλλος απο 20 χρονια σχεσης, και αναμεσα τους το ΧΑΟΣ απο διαφορετικες περιπτωσεις.
οποτε με το 'σημαντικο", εννοω ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ, ασχετως προελευσης της απωλειας.
υπαρχουν και ανθρωποι που θρηνουν και πεφτουν σε καταθλιψη η θλιψη η σε δυσλειτουργια απο 'σχεση' που υπηρχε μονο στο μυαλο τους και αλλοι που συνερχονται σε ευλογο διαστημα απο πραγματικη σχεση ζωης, αμοιβαια και πολλων χρονων.
χρειαζεται ΔΙΑΚΡΙΣΗ.

ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ να υιοθετουμε την καθε απωλεια μας , σαν αυτη που ισοπεδωσε την ζωη μας και μας ακινητοποιησε.

----------


## Κύκνος

> κοντινο ατομο ειναι και ο γονιος, κοντινο ειναι και ο θειος η ο παπους.
> με ολους τους θανατους θλιβεσαι, αλλα δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο να ισοπεδωνεσαι και να μην μπορεις να συνερθεις ουτε μετα απο πολυ καιρο, ακομα και απο γονιο, ποσω δε μαλλον, απο παππου που πεθανε σε φυσικη ηλικια η απο πιο μακρινο συγγενη.
> οι απωλειες ειναι ταυτισμενες με την ζωη.
> ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΖΩΗ ΧΩΡΙς ΑΠΩΛΕΙΕΣ. ΑΡΑ ΘΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΙΣΟΠΕΔΩΜΕΝΟΙ.
> και δεν ειναι ολα ασπρο- μαυρο.
> αν βαφτιζει κανεις την καθε απωλεια στον κυκλο του, ως απωλεια που τον ισοπεδωνει και τον επηρρεαζει σημαντικα , χρονια μετα, χρειαζεται βοηθεια...
> 
> και για χωρισμο να μιλαμε , υπαρχει χωρισμος και ΧΩΡΙΣΜΟΣ.
> αλλος ειναι ο χωρισμος απο πλατωνικη σχεση, αλλος απο ερωτικη, αλλος απο 2 μηνες σχεση, αλλος απο 20 χρονια σχεσης, και αναμεσα τους το ΧΑΟΣ απο διαφορετικες περιπτωσεις.
> ...


Τώρα χαμογέλασα αν και μιλάμε για θανάτους γιατί με βάση αυτά που λες συμπεραίνω ότι είμαι αρκετά φυσιολογική όσον αφορά τον τρόπο που αντιμετωπίζω τους θανάτους (αν και με τη γιαγιά μου είχα πάθει ένα τραλαλα) γιατί αναφέρομαι στους βαθμούς συγγένειας που ανέφερες κι εσύ, παππούδες και θείο τους γονείς μου ευτυχώς τους έχω ακόμα...
Όσον αφορά τους χωρισμούς εκεί δεν είμαι καθόλου φυσιολογική ακόμα δεν μπορώ να ξεπεράσω τον πρώην, μου φαίνεται πρέπει να βρω μια καινούρια σχέση μπας και ξεκολλήσω γιατί δεν πάω καλά...ο έρωτας με έρωτα περνάει λέει κάποιος τραγουδιστής...ή μήπως όχι;

----------


## Macgyver

> ..ο έρωτας με έρωτα περνάει λέει κάποιος τραγουδιστής...ή μήπως όχι;




Ε , βεβαια Κυκνε , ο ερωτας μονο με ερωτα περναει , ( αν δεν περασει με τον χρονο ) και η remedy εχει μια πολυ ρεαλιστικη αποψη περι απωλειων . Συμφωνω απολυτως μαζι της . Εχει πολυ ωριμη σκεψη . Πρεπει να εχουμε αυτονομηθει συναισθηματικα , ωστε να μπορουμε να αντιμετωπισουμε μια απωλεια κοντινου συγγενικου προσωπου .
Ποσο μαλλον ζωου . Κι εγω λατρευα τον γατο μου , ολημερις μαζι του , λογω κλεισουρας κτθλψης , αλλα δεχτηκα ως φυσιολογικη την απωλεια του . 
Πρεπει να πω οτι το καλο της κτθλψης , ειναι οτι μαθαινεις να ζεις ουσιαστικα μονος σου , σκληραγωγεισαι ψυχολογικα , ωριμαζεις , και εισαι ετοιμος για πιο δυσκολες καταστασεις . Σεμενα τουλαχιστον αυτη την επιδραση ειχε η κτθλψη .

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ε , βεβαια Κυκνε , ο ερωτας μονο με ερωτα περναει , ( αν δεν περασει με τον χρονο ) και η remedy εχει μια πολυ ρεαλιστικη αποψη περι απωλειων . Συμφωνω απολυτως μαζι της . Εχει πολυ ωριμη σκεψη . Πρεπει να εχουμε αυτονομηθει συναισθηματικα , ωστε να μπορουμε να αντιμετωπισουμε μια απωλεια κοντινου συγγενικου προσωπου .
> Ποσο μαλλον ζωου . Κι εγω λατρευα τον γατο μου , ολημερις μαζι του , λογω κλεισουρας κτθλψης , αλλα δεχτηκα ως φυσιολογικη την απωλεια του . 
> Πρεπει να πω οτι το καλο της κτθλψης , ειναι οτι μαθαινεις να ζεις ουσιαστικα μονος σου , σκληραγωγεισαι ψυχολογικα , ωριμαζεις , και εισαι ετοιμος για πιο δυσκολες καταστασεις . Σεμενα τουλαχιστον αυτη την επιδραση ειχε η κτθλψη .


Μακάρι να είχε την ίδια επίδραση και σ' εμένα αλλά δυστυχώς εμένα με αποδυναμώνει και με κάνει πιο ευάλωτη όταν κάποιο γεγονός είναι πρόσφατο...έως που με τσακίζει κάποιες φορές αλλά ευτυχώς με τα χρόνια μειώνεται ο πόνος της απώλειας, κάτι είναι κι αυτό...
Άσε, σήμερα πέθανε μια γιαγιά στην πολυκατοικία μας κι η κόρη της κι ο γαμπρός της που ζούσαν μαζί της δεν άφησαν τον εγγονό της να την δει ούτε καν πριν πεθάνει ενώ την περιμένανε γιατί δεν είχαν καλές σχέσεις μεταξύ τους...πιστεύω πως αυτός ο άνθρωπος θα το αντιμετωπίσει ακόμα πιο δύσκολα απ' όσους είχαν την ευκαιρία να είναι δίπλα στους δικούς τους ως το τέλος...τον λυπήθηκα...

----------


## ioannis2

> Δεν συμφωνω με τον Μαγκ που σου λεει να παρεις νεο σκυλι , θεωρω πως τα ζωα ειναι αναντικαταστατα και οτι θα ηταν λαθος να παρεις ενα νεο απλα και μονο επειδη πεθανε το πρωτο. 
> Προσωπικα, πιστευω πως τα κατοικιδια και ειδικα τα σκυλια ειναι πραγματικα μελη μιας οικογενειας και συντροφοι και χρειαζεται χρονος για να πενθησεις. Ασε λοιπον τον χρονο να κυλησει και θα το ξεπερασεις.


Συμφωνώ! 
Αν πάρεις άμεσα νέο, απλά και μόνο με τη σκέψη ότι έτσι δεν θα σου λείπει αυτό που έχασες, αυτό δεν θα δουλέψει. Επειδή τα ζωα, όπως και οι άνθρωποι, είναι αναντικατάστατα. Δεν θα μπορεσεις εύκολα να αγαπήσεις και να συνδεθείς με το νεο, επειδή στη σκέψη θα υπάρχει έντονα αυτό που έχασες. Κι αν το νεο δεν σου βγει σαν χαρακτηρας το ίδιο μ' αυτό που έχασες, τι θα κάνεις?
Επειδή γίνονται μέλη της οικογένειας, για μας τους φιλόζωους, το πένθος προσεγγίζει όρια ανθρωπινης απώλειας. Κανουμε το λάθος να συνδεόμαστε με τα ζωα υπερβολικά, κάτι που τελικά δεν ωφελεί. Μάλλο θα πρεπει να αφησεις λίγο χρόνο να περάσει. 
Στο να πάρεις άλλο σκυλάκι σε σπρώχνει η αναγκη να καλύψεις το πένθος γι αυτο που έχασες κι όχι η αναγκη για κατι νεο. Δες το κι αυτη την πλευρα, κι αν αυτο δεν ισχύει πάρε άλλο, επειδή υπάρχει και η άποψη που λεει πως το αντικαθιστάς με ίιδο μ αυτο που έχασες ώστε να ειναι πιο λιγος ο πόνος.

----------


## ΕΛΠΙΔΑ85

Παει ενας μηνας τωρα που εχασα το μωρο μου. Ποσο αδεια μου φαινεται η ζωη μου ποσο μονη νιωθω. Εχω την αισθηση οτι μπαινοντας στο σπιτι θα το δω θα το ακουσω να τρεχει. Βρισκω ακομα στα ρουχα μου τις τριχουλες του κ το κρεβατακι του εχει ακομη τη μυρουδιτσα του αλλα σκεφτομαι οτι σε λιγο καιρο δεν θα υπαρχει καμια αποδειξη οτι εζησε. Δεν ξερω ποσο πολυ υπερβολικη ακουγομαι... Για μενα ομως ηταν τα παντα το παιδι που δεν εχω κ δεν θα αποκτησω ποτε ο λογος για να ζω. Παντα το επαιρνα αγκαλια και του ελεγα πως μονο αυτο εχω στον κοσμο πως μονο αυτο με αγαπαει. Μηπως με τιμωρει ο Θεος για καποιο λογο? Εχω περασει πολλες δυσκολιες στη ζωη και ναι εκανα κ γω λαθη που με οδηγησαν σε αλλες τοσες δυσκολιες. Γιατι ομως επρεπε να συμβει κ αυτο? Γιατι οτι αγαπαω χανεται? Γιατι να συμβαινουν ολα τα φριχτα σε μενα? 
Ακομα ομως δεν μπορω να το πιστεψω.

----------


## ioannis2

Μην απελπίζεσαι.. Ελπίδα. Βρες αλλα πραγματα να κανεις τουλάχιστο για να ξεχνιεσαι και κυρίως επεδίωκε να σαι κοντα σε άλλους ανθρωπους. Το πένθος προσπάθησε να το κανεις αναμνηση των καλών στιγμών που του χαρισες και σου χαρισε. Και μετα βλεπεις αν θα παρεις αλλο, καλυτερα να πάρεις.

----------


## ΒΙΒΙΑΝ

Καλησπέρα σε όλους ...αποφάσισα να σας γράψω κι εγώ γιατί από χθες είμαστε όλοι πολύ στεναχωρημένοι και κυρίως οι κόρες μου 17μιση και 14μιση χρονών.Εδώ και 15 μήνες είχαμε ένα γατάκι και χθες πέθανε με τον χειρότερο και άδικο τρόπο.Ήταν στο δωμάτιο των παιδιών και είχαμε ανάκληση την μπαλκονόπορτα.αυτό νιαούριζε να βγει ,οι κόρες μου δεν πήγαν να το βγάλουν και προσπάθησε να βγει από την μπαλκονόπορτα.Εκεί έγινε το κακό ,και το βρήκαν τα παιδιά πνιγμένο.Έπαθαν μεγάλο σοκ και μέχρι σήμερα είναι χάλια.Κλάινε συνέχεια και δεν τρώνε και δεν θέλουν να μπουν στο δωμάτιο τους.Λυπάμαι πολύ για το γατάκι και για τα παιδιά μου που υποφέρουν.Συνέχεια λένε ότι φταίνε εκείνες .Το γατάκι μας είχε γεννήσει πριν 2 μήνες 4 γατάκια και ετοιμαζόμασταν να τα δώσουμε και να το κάνουμε στείρωση.Τώρα σκέφτομαι μήπως να κρατούσα το ένα να απαλύνω κάπως τον πόνο τους ,γιατί βλέπω ότι αυτό τα παρηγορεί κάπως.Φοβάμαι όμως μήπως ζήσουν πάλι κάτι παρόμοιο και δεν θέλω με τίποτα να γίνει αυτό.Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας?

----------


## Macgyver

Να κρατησεις το ενα , φυσικα . Ειναι καλο για τα παιδια να εχουν ενα ζωακι . Και ειναι καλο να εξοικειωνονται με τον θανατο απο μικρα , και με τις δυσκολιες της ζωης .

----------


## ioannis2

Να κρατήσεις δύο, όχι ένα. Αυτα που μοιαζουν περισσότερο στη μητερα. Το ότι σου εχει αφησει απογονους ειναι η καλύτερη ελάφρυνση στον πόνο!

----------


## ΒΙΒΙΑΝ

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις...τα μωράκια είναι μαυράκια ,μόνο το ένα έχει περίεργο μουτράκι με μπεζ καφε ...δυστυχώς η μανούλα η αγαπημένη μας ήταν γκριζούλα.Μου λείπει πάρα πολύ και κρυφά από τα παιδιά κλαίω....τώρα οι κόρες μου έχουν τα μωράκια στο σαλόνι και παίζουν και επιτέλους χαμογέλασαν λίγο σήμερα.Μάλιστα ψάχνουν όνομα για το ένα κοριτσάκι που θα κρατήσουμε γιατί δεν μπορώ άλλο ,σκεφτήκαμε το μαργαρίτα πως σας φαίνεται?

----------


## Macgyver

Καλο ειναι το μαργαριτα . Εγω παντα εγβαζα ασυναρτητα ονοματα στους γατους μου , πιτσους , πουτουνος , πιπινος ( καποιο κολλημα εχω με το Π !! ) . 
Τι θαλεγες για το Μπουμπουλινα ?

----------


## ΒΙΒΙΑΝ

χαχαχα...καλό ακούγεται...να δούμε τι θα πουν τα κορίτσια μου...ευχαριστώ και καλή σου μέρα!!

----------


## Macgyver

Nαι , για να δουμε , πρωτοτυπο παντως , ε ? Καλη μερα και σε σενα .
Επισης Αντουανετα , Νταιζη , Ραπουνζελ , Bαλεντινα , Νεφελη , Καραμελα !!!!!

----------


## δελφίνι

Πολύ λυπάμαι όταν πεθαίνουνε τα σκυλάκια τα καημένα πριν την ώρα τους. Τα συλλυπητήριά μου!

----------


## Christina82

Όταν έχεις ένα σκυλί είσαι υπεύθυνος για την ζωή του. Υπάρχουν εννοείται και στιγμές που δεν μπορείς συνέχεια να το προστατεύεις. Είναι οπως με τα παιδιά...τα προστατεύεις αλλά υπάρχουν και οι στιγμές που δεν περιμένεις να συμβεί το κακό. Πρέπει να είμαστε προστατευτικοι γτ το ζώο δεν γνωρίζει πχ το ποντικοφάρμακο από ένα φαι...πρέπει να του μάθεις να τρώει μόνο από σένα! Είναι ευθύνη μεγάλη γενικότερα! Τα συλλυπητηρια μου! εύχομαι να νιώσεις καλύτερα με τον καιρό...δεν θα ήταν κακή ιδέα να πάρεις άλλο σκυλάκι..θα σε βοηθήσει αρκει να ξέρεις οτι θα είσαι αρκετα υπεύθυνη και θα το φροντίζεις όπως πρέπει...

Εύχομαι το καλύτερο!

----------


## ΒΙΒΙΑΝ

Καλημέρα...τι ωραία ονόματα..ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## ΕΛΠΙΔΑ85

> Όταν έχεις ένα σκυλί είσαι υπεύθυνος για την ζωή του. Υπάρχουν εννοείται και στιγμές που δεν μπορείς συνέχεια να το προστατεύεις. Είναι οπως με τα παιδιά...τα προστατεύεις αλλά υπάρχουν και οι στιγμές που δεν περιμένεις να συμβεί το κακό. Πρέπει να είμαστε προστατευτικοι γτ το ζώο δεν γνωρίζει πχ το ποντικοφάρμακο από ένα φαι...πρέπει να του μάθεις να τρώει μόνο από σένα! Είναι ευθύνη μεγάλη γενικότερα! Τα συλλυπητηρια μου! εύχομαι να νιώσεις καλύτερα με τον καιρό...δεν θα ήταν κακή ιδέα να πάρεις άλλο σκυλάκι..θα σε βοηθήσει αρκει να ξέρεις οτι θα είσαι αρκετα υπεύθυνη και θα το φροντίζεις όπως πρέπει...
> 
> Εύχομαι το καλύτερο!


Ευχαριστω. Μου επιτρεπεις ομως να σου πω οτι δεν ηταν δικο μου το λαθος κ τωρα το βλεπω λιγο πιο καθαρα. Φυσικα κ το ειχα μαθει να τρωει μονο απο μενα. Φυσικα κ το προστατευα κ πολυ παραπανω απ οσο θα πρεπε. Φυσικα κ ημουν υπευθυνη. Φυσικα κ το φροντιζα οσο θα πρεπε κ ακομα παραπανω. Ολοι γυρω μου με θεωρουσαν τρελη γιατι του φερομουν σαν ενα μικρο παιδι. Αν με γνωριζες θα καταλαβαινες τι εννοω. 
Γιατι εγινε το κακο?
Πρωτον εριξε ο πατερας μου ποντικοφαρμακο (δεν το γνωριζα) σε αποθηκη στην οποια εμπαιναν τα σκυλια. ΠΟΤΕ δε βαζουμε φαρμακα σε σημεια που μπορει να εχουν προσβαση παιδια κ κατοικιδια. Κ το φαρμακο ηταν εκτεθειμενο δεν ηταν πχ κατω απο καποιο επιπλο. Μεγα λαθος. 
Δευτερον μπηκε μεσα στην αποθηκη ο αντρας μου κ ενω ειδε τα φαρμακα αφησε μεσα κ το σκυλι να κοβει βολτες χωρις να σκεφτετε οτι μπορει να τα φαει. Αν ημουν εγω στη θεση του σιγουρα θα το εβγαζα εξω. 
Φυσικα ομως εχω κ μεριδιο ευθυνης. Με την εννοια οτι θα επρεπε να το εχω μαζι μου συνεχεια κ να μην το εμπιστευομαι σε κανεναν ουτε στον αντρα μου ουτε στον μπαμπα μου. Οπως λες κ συ δεν μπορουμε να τα προστατευουμε παντα εγω εκεινη την στιγμη ας πουμε εκανα δουλεια στον υπολογιστη. Ποτε στη ζωη μου δεν φανταστηκα οτι θα γινοταν αυτο. Δεν εβαλα εγω τα ποντικοφαρμακα δεν τα εφαγε παρουσια μου! Οπως κ να χει κανενας δεν το δηλητηριασε σκοπιμα! Το κακο εγινε κ απ τη μια φταιμε απ την αλλη δε φταιμε. Φυσικα κ δεν το γνωριζε το ποντικοφαρμακο... Ολα αυτα τα φαρμακα που ηταν χυμα στο κυμα το οτι πηγε να το ταισει ο αντρας μου κ οχι εγω το οτι μπηκε στην αποθηκη το οτι πηγαμε στου μπαμπα μου εκεινο το απογευμα ολες αυτες οι κακες συγκυριες που ειχαν σαν αποτελεσμα να χαθει το σκυλακι. Πολυ αδικο κ πολυ κριμα! Μακαρι να μπορουσα να τα αλλαξω ολα αλλα δεν μπορω.

----------


## ΕΛΠΙΔΑ85

Πριν 2 μερες συγκλονιστηκα με ενα γεγονος που συνεβη σε φιλους μου. Ειχαν βγει ενα βραδυ κ πηραν φαι στο χερι. Πηραν κ στο αγορακι τους μικρο σε ηλικια. Καποια στιγμη στο αγορακι του εκατσε στο λαιμο ενα κομματακι κρεας. Του εδωσαν τις πρωτες βοηθειες αλλα δεν εγινε τιποτα. Του ειχε φραξει το λαιμο κ δεν μπορουσε να αναπνευσει κ ξεψυχησε στα χερια τους. Μπορεις λοιπον να κατηγορησεις τους γονεις για ποιο λογο βγηκαν η γιατι του πηραν φαι? Ηταν ανευθυνοι? Προς θεου δεν συγκρινω το σκυλι μου με το παιδακι. Αλλα θελω να καταληξω οτι η ζωη παιζει σκληρα παιχνιδια καμια φορα. Συμβαινουν συνεχεια ατυχηματα. Βεβαια στην περιπτωση που ο αλλος θα οδηγησει υπο την επηρεια αλκοολ κ θα προκαλεσει ατυχημα αυτο ειναι αλλουνου παπα ευαγγελιο. Αλλα καμια φορα συμβαινουν κ αναποδιες ατυχιες ασχημα πραγματα στην τελικη εκει που δεν τα περιμενεις κ εκει που δεν τα φανταζεσαι. Αλιμονο σ αυτους που φευγουν ετσι αδικα κ συντομα...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Μολις δυομιση χρονων. Πηγα στο σπιτι των γονιων μου κ σε καποια φαση πηγε ο αντρας μου να ταισει τα σκυλια. Οι ζωοτροφες βρισκονται στην αποθηκη κ καθως την ανοιξε τρυπωσε μεσα κ το σκυλακι. Δεν γνωριζα οτι οι γονεις μου ειχαν βαλει παντου ποντικοφαρμακο κ ενω ο αντρας μου το ειδε δεν σκεφτηκε οτι θα μπορουσε να το φαει! Μετα απο λιγες μερες ενφανιστηκαν τα συμπτωματα κ δεν μπορεσαμε να το σωσουμε. Νιωθω οτι φταιω γιατι πολλες φορες του πετουσα κατω μεζεδακια κ ετσι ειχε μαθει να τρωει απο κατω κ απο την αλλη σκεφτομαι αν το ειχα αφησει στο δικο μου σπιτι δεν θα ειχε συμβει τιποτα θα ζουσε τωρα κ θα ηταν υγιεστατο. Παντα οταν χτυπουσε καπου αμεσως ετρεχε στην αγκαλια μου να το προστατευσω κ τωρα που συνεβη αυτο δεν μπορουσα να το βοηθησω. Σκεφτομαι συνεχεια ποσα θα μπορουσαμε να ειχαμε ζησει ακομα μαζι! Κοντευει ενας μηνας τωρα που εγινε κ ποναω ακομα. Πειτε μου τη γνωμη σας. Ευχαριστω.


κορίτσι μου , εχω και εγω σκύλο και μπορώ να φανταστω πόσο πονάει η απουσία του. Εννοείται οτι δεν φταιτε εσεις! δυστηχως συμβαινουν αυτα. τα σκυλάκια τρωνε και γλύφουν πραγματα απο κάτω ...και εγω προσπαθω συνεχεια να τον αποθαρρυνω τον δικό μου ματαια..ειναι λιχούδικα!!..οταν ηρεμησεις θα το καταλάβεις και μόνη σου!... 
συλληπητηρια!!!!

----------

